# 2008 ADA Contest pics



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I have 1-27 ready to go, but the site is not letting me upload anything (it took away my image from my personal post from a few days ago too). No reply from Admins on what the deal is, but if you all want to see the top 27 ADA Contest winners, help me resolve this problem. 

Jeff Senske
ADG
APC sponsor for many years


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Heya Jeff,

We've sent another message to the tech team at CG regarding this issue. It's a forum-wide technicality involved with the server move. We're hoping to have this issue resolved real soon - thanks for your patience! Once we get more info we'll pass it along.


----------



## borman (Dec 7, 2007)

May be you can upload for example to Google Picasa and share this amazing photo with us, while server problem in resolving process.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Try uploading the pics to http://imageshack.us/

and link them from there


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

test


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

ok image upload should be working now...

post away!


----------

